# 2 DPO and cramping



## mellywelly

I normally get mild cramps about the 1ww time. 

I'm only 2 dpo and have got really bad AF type cramps and back ache. 

Could this be a good sign? Has anyone had this, this early?

My head says that 2 DPO is FAR too early to get any symptoms, but my heart is still hopeful?

Mel


----------



## mellywelly

Getting stranger still, have also had some EWMC today as well. Any ideas whats going on?


----------



## cj1979

I've had exactly the same! I'm 2/3 dpo and today I felt wet, when I went to the bathroom and wiped, there was quite a bit of watery pink cm.


----------



## mellywelly

that sounds good, think pink tinged CM is a hopeful of a BFP. FC for you!


----------



## cj1979

Thank you. Isn't a bit early though? Fingers crossed for you too. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## BusyMomma

Is it possible you didn't actually ovulate when you thought you did? Like your body tried, wasn't able to, and is trying again now? At 2 dpo it's too early for implantation or anything like that. FX for you this month hun!


----------



## mellywelly

had temp rises for last 2 days, but who knows? I have only ever had ewcm on one 1 day per cycle, so this 2nd lot has really thrown a spanner in the works. It wasn't a lot just a bit when wiping. Its like each month my body has to do something new just to trick me!:wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

Cramping is possible. It's to early for implantation, but it's not for conception! :) I'm also cramping at 2dpo. 

I did with DD also, at the same time as I am now. I cramped her whole 2ww, except for 7dpo.

I hope this means... It's our month! :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

I really hope its our month! 
My DS got in bed with me this morning for a cuddle, pulled the covers up, put his hand on my tummy and said - mummy is there a baby in there?, hope its some kind of weird child psychic thing!


----------



## 3outnumbered

i had the same around 3dpo, thought it might be from the bding though, then woke up 2am 4dpo with bad cramps nearly threw up. 

hope its a good sign for us all.

xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I've heard of that also. It definitley could be so. It's going to be a very interesting wait. I've gave up on staying sane... just going to have fun, and enjoy the excitement! It could be the one! I hope it is... :hugs:


----------



## mellywelly

lol driving myself insane symptom spotting is all part of the fun!:happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

I've tried not to Symptom spot. But, it only makes me more miserable! :)


----------



## Angelica

Hi i know this is an old thread but were any of preg thrn whilst hVg these symptoms??


----------



## Leinzlove

All of us fell pregnant that month! :)


----------



## Futuremom2be

Hi Ladies! I thought I would join as I am also 2dpo.. :) I don't have any symptoms yet, unless EXTREME dry mouth is a symptom lol.. I could drink a gallon of water and still be thirsty..


----------



## Angelica

Lol!! Really leinzlove??
Im 2dpo & having cramps/backache too. Dont rmbr if i had then wen i fell preg with dd


----------



## Angelica

Hi futuremum
Im 2dpo too


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Omg! My back has been aching for 2 days, mild cramps on/off, thirsty as,all get out, I can"t drink enough it seems lol.. Theres a desert in my mouth :haha:


----------



## Futuremom2be

Thats interesting.. does anyone know if thats a symptom?? I am also thristy ALL the time, I could drink water constatly all day long and still feel thirsty.. no other symptoms really thats all, I'm 2dpo.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thirsty was also a symptom for me. :) 

Really, we all did.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Excessive dry mouth too.. Lol... I could&#8220;nt even lick a stamp.. Major nausea and I gagged while brushing my teeth this morning. :sick: I never do that... I still have another week before I can test grrr


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't wait for you to test! Sounds very promising!!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

ive been cramping since 2dpo also! and still have that "wet" feeling sorry tmi i hope i get my bfp this month because im ready to give up


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im right there with ya, Its so frustrating!! I don&#8220;t have anymore symptoms :(

When are you going to test?


----------



## krissie328

This post sounds like me. I am 2 dpo and have had mild cramps and a backache all day. Not to mention some EWCM and feeling very wet. In addition to having a lot of dizziness. Praying its our month!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sounds very promising ladies!! I have a good feeling we are all going to get a surprise!! Fingers crossed!! Fxd :bfp: :dust:


----------



## JasiahsMommy

krissie328 said:


> This post sounds like me. I am 2 dpo and have had mild cramps and a backache all day. Not to mention some EWCM and feeling very wet. In addition to having a lot of dizziness. Praying its our month!

that sounds just like me!!! fx'd :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies... Can't wait for your BFP updates. :)


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Leinzlove said:


> Ladies... Can't wait for your BFP updates. :)

mind if i ask you if you were cramping from 2dpo and on?


----------



## hippiekinz

Hi Ladies!

I'm 3DPO and i've been cramping from 1dpo O.O I actually went to the ER thinking something was wrong, but all my tests came back normal. Then today I got my heat spike for charting and then it hit me! Maybe this cramping around my lower abdominal/pelvic area is a sign? I keep feeling like my AF came and when I go to wipe nothing. No blood, not a lot of discharge. So I have no clue. I'm trying not to want to read into this because I have PCOS and haven't had a period since Nov 2011 and was put on Metformin Aug 24 2012. I doubt I'll get pregnant this fast, but it is nice wishful thinking. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Dante

Hi girls, can I jump in? I'm around 3 DPO, not 100% as I've given up on the opk's. DH and I have been trying for 13 months and lossing heart and awaiting my referral letter to the fertility clinic. anyhow, had a BFP in July but wasn't to be :cry: today I've been feeling a little odd, not sick, not queezy but just a little sensitive or off. slight cramping in lower abdomen and feeling really tired, but I've been really busy in work so it could be down to that. why is this so hard???
:dust: baby dust to you all and FX for some BF XMAS P's


----------



## krissie328

hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)


----------



## Rileyy

I'm 3DPO too (I think)!! And I'm also feeling cramps/twinges...it's like a pinching sensation, as if AF were to show up any minute, never felt them this long (since Sunday where I think I ovulated), I'm also getting lots of headaches but they don't last long, and I'm sooo sleepy, took a nap today for almost 3 hours :S and I'm already tired, but I think it's way too early to be pregnancy related so trying really hard not to obsess about it. We'll wait and see...what else can be done right? Lots of baby dust for everyone!!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

hope these crampings are a sign for BFP's!!!! FX'D for all of us!!!


----------



## hippiekinz

krissie328 said:


> hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)

That's neat how close we are we Metformin. What dosage are you on? I'm on the 500mg ER, my doctor won't up the dosage due to my blood sugar level? I am insulin resistant, but I don't have type 2 diabetes. I've been having nausea feeling as well. Everyone around me thinks my "cramps/pains in the lower abdomen" are in my head... I know it's not because I can feel it. So I'm really hoping this is good signs. Do you have a normal cycle with your PCOS? Like I said I haven't had one when coming off the BCP back in Nov 2011. I swear the people at the hospital are like Nov 2011? What are you taking for birth control, it's like, "uhh, nothing I'm trying to get pregnant and just found out I have PCOS." lol. But again, I hope these are good signs - it gives me more hope to see I'm not alone with having these symptoms onto of PCOS as well<3


----------



## JasiahsMommy

hippiekinz said:


> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)
> 
> That's neat how close we are we Metformin. What dosage are you on? I'm on the 500mg ER, my doctor won't up the dosage due to my blood sugar level? I am insulin resistant, but I don't have type 2 diabetes. I've been having nausea feeling as well. Everyone around me thinks my "cramps/pains in the lower abdomen" are in my head... I know it's not because I can feel it. So I'm really hoping this is good signs. Do you have a normal cycle with your PCOS? Like I said I haven't had one when coming off the BCP back in Nov 2011. I swear the people at the hospital are like Nov 2011? What are you taking for birth control, it's like, "uhh, nothing I'm trying to get pregnant and just found out I have PCOS." lol. But again, I hope these are good signs - it gives me more hope to see I'm not alone with having these symptoms onto of PCOS as well<3Click to expand...

i just had to continue reading when i noticed you have IR. Do you know much about it? I have it also along with the dark mark on skin that im very ashamed of because i hate it. The doctor said its from being IR and its called Acanthosis Nigrican :/ i always have trouble ttc with failure it took me 2 years to get pregnant with my 1st. The dr never told me if i had PCOS but i always wondered. Im pretty regular with my periods and i ovulate regularly but the IR has me wondering if i have PCOS


----------



## hippiekinz

JasiahsMommy said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)
> 
> That's neat how close we are we Metformin. What dosage are you on? I'm on the 500mg ER, my doctor won't up the dosage due to my blood sugar level? I am insulin resistant, but I don't have type 2 diabetes. I've been having nausea feeling as well. Everyone around me thinks my "cramps/pains in the lower abdomen" are in my head... I know it's not because I can feel it. So I'm really hoping this is good signs. Do you have a normal cycle with your PCOS? Like I said I haven't had one when coming off the BCP back in Nov 2011. I swear the people at the hospital are like Nov 2011? What are you taking for birth control, it's like, "uhh, nothing I'm trying to get pregnant and just found out I have PCOS." lol. But again, I hope these are good signs - it gives me more hope to see I'm not alone with having these symptoms onto of PCOS as well<3Click to expand...
> 
> i just had to continue reading when i noticed you have IR. Do you know much about it? I have it also along with the dark mark on skin that im very ashamed of because i hate it. The doctor said its from being IR and its called Acanthosis Nigrican :/ i always have trouble ttc with failure it took me 2 years to get pregnant with my 1st. The dr never told me if i had PCOS but i always wondered. Im pretty regular with my periods and i ovulate regularly but the IR has me wondering if i have PCOSClick to expand...

Hi JasiahsMommy,

I actually don't have the dark skin marks. All my doctor told me is that with IR my insulin level is all out of whack and being put on Metformin will help with the insulin levels sort out and COULD, but not always, help with ovulation. Since the insulin levels are not controlled well in my body it can effect ovulation. I'm not sure if you have PCOS, a blood test or ultra sound could determine if you do or don't. I'd look into it because if you have PCOS type 2 diabetes is linked with it. That's another reason why my doctor put me on Metformin, to keep the type 2 diabetes away until I'm much older (when I'd more then likely get it) Also does anyone in your family have PCOS? It seems it is a genetic thing and from me being adopted, I had no clue it was something passed down to me - sadly.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

hippiekinz said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)
> 
> That's neat how close we are we Metformin. What dosage are you on? I'm on the 500mg ER, my doctor won't up the dosage due to my blood sugar level? I am insulin resistant, but I don't have type 2 diabetes. I've been having nausea feeling as well. Everyone around me thinks my "cramps/pains in the lower abdomen" are in my head... I know it's not because I can feel it. So I'm really hoping this is good signs. Do you have a normal cycle with your PCOS? Like I said I haven't had one when coming off the BCP back in Nov 2011. I swear the people at the hospital are like Nov 2011? What are you taking for birth control, it's like, "uhh, nothing I'm trying to get pregnant and just found out I have PCOS." lol. But again, I hope these are good signs - it gives me more hope to see I'm not alone with having these symptoms onto of PCOS as well<3Click to expand...
> 
> i just had to continue reading when i noticed you have IR. Do you know much about it? I have it also along with the dark mark on skin that im very ashamed of because i hate it. The doctor said its from being IR and its called Acanthosis Nigrican :/ i always have trouble ttc with failure it took me 2 years to get pregnant with my 1st. The dr never told me if i had PCOS but i always wondered. Im pretty regular with my periods and i ovulate regularly but the IR has me wondering if i have PCOSClick to expand...
> 
> Hi JasiahsMommy,
> 
> I actually don't have the dark skin marks. All my doctor told me is that with IR my insulin level is all out of whack and being put on Metformin will help with the insulin levels sort out and COULD, but not always, help with ovulation. Since the insulin levels are not controlled well in my body it can effect ovulation. I'm not sure if you have PCOS, a blood test or ultra sound could determine if you do or don't. I'd look into it because if you have PCOS type 2 diabetes is linked with it. That's another reason why my doctor put me on Metformin, to keep the type 2 diabetes away until I'm much older (when I'd more then likely get it) Also does anyone in your family have PCOS? It seems it is a genetic thing and from me being adopted, I had no clue it was something passed down to me - sadly.Click to expand...

oh wow ok im sorry you're going through this i can only imagine how hard it is. Whenever i get a chance to see a dr again i will get into the problem more. im not sure if anyone has or had pcos in my family im sure my mom and sis didnt but i do know diabetes runs in my family


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

JasiahsMommy said:


> hope these crampings are a sign for BFP's!!!! FX'D for all of us!!!

Im hoping so too, Ive been like this since 2dpo, just mild/dull cramps. Nothing painful.. 

When are you testing? Or AF due?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

same here. honestly i dont know when im going to test because i think my calculations are all jacked up, i cant tell when i ovulated according to my opks :( but ill be testing friday just to see


----------



## hippiekinz

JasiahsMommy said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)
> 
> That's neat how close we are we Metformin. What dosage are you on? I'm on the 500mg ER, my doctor won't up the dosage due to my blood sugar level? I am insulin resistant, but I don't have type 2 diabetes. I've been having nausea feeling as well. Everyone around me thinks my "cramps/pains in the lower abdomen" are in my head... I know it's not because I can feel it. So I'm really hoping this is good signs. Do you have a normal cycle with your PCOS? Like I said I haven't had one when coming off the BCP back in Nov 2011. I swear the people at the hospital are like Nov 2011? What are you taking for birth control, it's like, "uhh, nothing I'm trying to get pregnant and just found out I have PCOS." lol. But again, I hope these are good signs - it gives me more hope to see I'm not alone with having these symptoms onto of PCOS as well<3Click to expand...
> 
> i just had to continue reading when i noticed you have IR. Do you know much about it? I have it also along with the dark mark on skin that im very ashamed of because i hate it. The doctor said its from being IR and its called Acanthosis Nigrican :/ i always have trouble ttc with failure it took me 2 years to get pregnant with my 1st. The dr never told me if i had PCOS but i always wondered. Im pretty regular with my periods and i ovulate regularly but the IR has me wondering if i have PCOSClick to expand...
> 
> Hi JasiahsMommy,
> 
> I actually don't have the dark skin marks. All my doctor told me is that with IR my insulin level is all out of whack and being put on Metformin will help with the insulin levels sort out and COULD, but not always, help with ovulation. Since the insulin levels are not controlled well in my body it can effect ovulation. I'm not sure if you have PCOS, a blood test or ultra sound could determine if you do or don't. I'd look into it because if you have PCOS type 2 diabetes is linked with it. That's another reason why my doctor put me on Metformin, to keep the type 2 diabetes away until I'm much older (when I'd more then likely get it) Also does anyone in your family have PCOS? It seems it is a genetic thing and from me being adopted, I had no clue it was something passed down to me - sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow ok im sorry you're going through this i can only imagine how hard it is. Whenever i get a chance to see a dr again i will get into the problem more. im not sure if anyone has or had pcos in my family im sure my mom and sis didnt but i do know diabetes runs in my familyClick to expand...

I'm just hoping everything is right and I O'd. I know the temps show it, but I can only hope. I do have an ob/gyn appt Oct 17, so I may know more then. I'm not sure about diabetes in my family :\ But it wouldn't hurt to ask your doctor :) I know some woman with PCOS have regular cycles and still have it. Do you have any other symptoms? I have the weight around my mid section, hair where it SHOULDN'T be & irregular, well actually no period I should say. After blood work was done, my doctor said it was PCOS. And according to this nurse practitioner that just call me, she said my pains are ovarian cysts... I almost don't want to believe her because she has PCOS and been TTC for 5 years and she just put me down about me trying from the start. I don't like her and just don't trust her judgement. The ER told me it wasn't cysts causing the pain, so I think she's trying to bring my spirit down.:cry:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im right there with you. Lol I&#8220;ve lost track myself :haha: Maybe its better we forgot so we won&#8220;t stress ourselves out... Guess its a wait and see... Lol 

This time No stressing, obsessing no symptom spotting or cervix checking for Me. I drove my OH crazy last month... :haha: I forgot when AF is due too... hehehe... Guess I&#8220;m having a blonde moment..

Good Luck hun!! Hope we get our BFP&#8220;S!!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

hippiekinz said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)
> 
> That's neat how close we are we Metformin. What dosage are you on? I'm on the 500mg ER, my doctor won't up the dosage due to my blood sugar level? I am insulin resistant, but I don't have type 2 diabetes. I've been having nausea feeling as well. Everyone around me thinks my "cramps/pains in the lower abdomen" are in my head... I know it's not because I can feel it. So I'm really hoping this is good signs. Do you have a normal cycle with your PCOS? Like I said I haven't had one when coming off the BCP back in Nov 2011. I swear the people at the hospital are like Nov 2011? What are you taking for birth control, it's like, "uhh, nothing I'm trying to get pregnant and just found out I have PCOS." lol. But again, I hope these are good signs - it gives me more hope to see I'm not alone with having these symptoms onto of PCOS as well<3Click to expand...
> 
> i just had to continue reading when i noticed you have IR. Do you know much about it? I have it also along with the dark mark on skin that im very ashamed of because i hate it. The doctor said its from being IR and its called Acanthosis Nigrican :/ i always have trouble ttc with failure it took me 2 years to get pregnant with my 1st. The dr never told me if i had PCOS but i always wondered. Im pretty regular with my periods and i ovulate regularly but the IR has me wondering if i have PCOSClick to expand...
> 
> Hi JasiahsMommy,
> 
> I actually don't have the dark skin marks. All my doctor told me is that with IR my insulin level is all out of whack and being put on Metformin will help with the insulin levels sort out and COULD, but not always, help with ovulation. Since the insulin levels are not controlled well in my body it can effect ovulation. I'm not sure if you have PCOS, a blood test or ultra sound could determine if you do or don't. I'd look into it because if you have PCOS type 2 diabetes is linked with it. That's another reason why my doctor put me on Metformin, to keep the type 2 diabetes away until I'm much older (when I'd more then likely get it) Also does anyone in your family have PCOS? It seems it is a genetic thing and from me being adopted, I had no clue it was something passed down to me - sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow ok im sorry you're going through this i can only imagine how hard it is. Whenever i get a chance to see a dr again i will get into the problem more. im not sure if anyone has or had pcos in my family im sure my mom and sis didnt but i do know diabetes runs in my familyClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just hoping everything is right and I O'd. I know the temps show it, but I can only hope. I do have an ob/gyn appt Oct 17, so I may know more then. I'm not sure about diabetes in my family :\ But it wouldn't hurt to ask your doctor :) I know some woman with PCOS have regular cycles and still have it. Do you have any other symptoms? I have the weight around my mid section, hair where it SHOULDN'T be & irregular, well actually no period I should say. After blood work was done, my doctor said it was PCOS. And according to this nurse practitioner that just call me, she said my pains are ovarian cysts... I almost don't want to believe her because she has PCOS and been TTC for 5 years and she just put me down about me trying from the start. I don't like her and just don't trust her judgement. The ER told me it wasn't cysts causing the pain, so I think she's trying to bring my spirit down.:cry:Click to expand...

if temps showed it then im pretty sure you did according to what i read but i hope you did :) well i have weight areound my stomach and thighs that i havent lost since i had my son 3 years ago well i lost most of it. im 5' weigh 162. pre pregnancy weight i was 145. hair wise i have black hair under my chin that i have to pluck (its only like 4 or 5) and onmy top lip a little that i wax. period wise im pretty normal unless i stress itll come late.i too had ovarian cysts that gave me bad cramps a couple years ago. dont know whensthe last time i had them. Regarding the nurse, i wouldnt believe a word she says! shes probably jealous or something. and also have you heard of vitex? ive read that it helps women with PCOS to ovulate look it up and maybe give it a shot if you dont get ur bfp also use preseed


----------



## JasiahsMommy

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Im right there with you. Lol Ive lost track myself :haha: Maybe its better we forgot so we wont stress ourselves out... Guess its a wait and see... Lol
> 
> This time No stressing, obsessing no symptom spotting or cervix checking for Me. I drove my OH crazy last month... :haha: I forgot when AF is due too... hehehe... Guess Im having a blonde moment..
> 
> Good Luck hun!! Hope we get our BFPS!!

lol yea im just letting nature take its course. same for me i drive him crazy so i gave up lol


----------



## krissie328

Hey ladies- I have IR and I am actually probably type 2 but with the metformin and diet I have been able to control my BS. I take ER 1000 mg. I also have the dark marks, I was told it was related to BS. My family does not seem to have a history of PCOS, but we do have a history of type 2. But I know everyone in my family seems to procreate just fine, except me. My cycles are so messed up ranging from short 21 days to six months or more. I am hoping the metformin will help regulate me and give me a better chance at ovulating and catching the eggy.


----------



## hippiekinz

JasiahsMommy said:


> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)
> 
> That's neat how close we are we Metformin. What dosage are you on? I'm on the 500mg ER, my doctor won't up the dosage due to my blood sugar level? I am insulin resistant, but I don't have type 2 diabetes. I've been having nausea feeling as well. Everyone around me thinks my "cramps/pains in the lower abdomen" are in my head... I know it's not because I can feel it. So I'm really hoping this is good signs. Do you have a normal cycle with your PCOS? Like I said I haven't had one when coming off the BCP back in Nov 2011. I swear the people at the hospital are like Nov 2011? What are you taking for birth control, it's like, "uhh, nothing I'm trying to get pregnant and just found out I have PCOS." lol. But again, I hope these are good signs - it gives me more hope to see I'm not alone with having these symptoms onto of PCOS as well<3Click to expand...
> 
> i just had to continue reading when i noticed you have IR. Do you know much about it? I have it also along with the dark mark on skin that im very ashamed of because i hate it. The doctor said its from being IR and its called Acanthosis Nigrican :/ i always have trouble ttc with failure it took me 2 years to get pregnant with my 1st. The dr never told me if i had PCOS but i always wondered. Im pretty regular with my periods and i ovulate regularly but the IR has me wondering if i have PCOSClick to expand...
> 
> Hi JasiahsMommy,
> 
> I actually don't have the dark skin marks. All my doctor told me is that with IR my insulin level is all out of whack and being put on Metformin will help with the insulin levels sort out and COULD, but not always, help with ovulation. Since the insulin levels are not controlled well in my body it can effect ovulation. I'm not sure if you have PCOS, a blood test or ultra sound could determine if you do or don't. I'd look into it because if you have PCOS type 2 diabetes is linked with it. That's another reason why my doctor put me on Metformin, to keep the type 2 diabetes away until I'm much older (when I'd more then likely get it) Also does anyone in your family have PCOS? It seems it is a genetic thing and from me being adopted, I had no clue it was something passed down to me - sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow ok im sorry you're going through this i can only imagine how hard it is. Whenever i get a chance to see a dr again i will get into the problem more. im not sure if anyone has or had pcos in my family im sure my mom and sis didnt but i do know diabetes runs in my familyClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just hoping everything is right and I O'd. I know the temps show it, but I can only hope. I do have an ob/gyn appt Oct 17, so I may know more then. I'm not sure about diabetes in my family :\ But it wouldn't hurt to ask your doctor :) I know some woman with PCOS have regular cycles and still have it. Do you have any other symptoms? I have the weight around my mid section, hair where it SHOULDN'T be & irregular, well actually no period I should say. After blood work was done, my doctor said it was PCOS. And according to this nurse practitioner that just call me, she said my pains are ovarian cysts... I almost don't want to believe her because she has PCOS and been TTC for 5 years and she just put me down about me trying from the start. I don't like her and just don't trust her judgement. The ER told me it wasn't cysts causing the pain, so I think she's trying to bring my spirit down.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> if temps showed it then im pretty sure you did according to what i read but i hope you did :) well i have weight areound my stomach and thighs that i havent lost since i had my son 3 years ago well i lost most of it. im 5' weigh 162. pre pregnancy weight i was 145. hair wise i have black hair under my chin that i have to pluck (its only like 4 or 5) and onmy top lip a little that i wax. period wise im pretty normal unless i stress itll come late.i too had ovarian cysts that gave me bad cramps a couple years ago. dont know whensthe last time i had them. Regarding the nurse, i wouldnt believe a word she says! shes probably jealous or something. and also have you heard of vitex? ive read that it helps women with PCOS to ovulate look it up and maybe give it a shot if you dont get ur bfp also use preseedClick to expand...

I actually bought Vitex and been using preseed :D If I don't get my bfp, I'll be adding Vitex to me other goodies. Hopefully I won't need to  And yes, I don't listen to that nurse! You wouldn't believe the horrible things she said to me when I asked to have my Metformin up'd! At least the old RN, who i've know for many years, tried to help. He ended up leaving the practice and I was crushed. I do have a primary doctor where I go, but she pushes more clients off to the RN... I just don't trust the RN one bit. She thinks because she's failed at getting pregnant with PCOS, that I will fail as well! I know what I'm feeling and it's not cysts >:[ And like I said the ER would of told me and I'm still feeling the cramps/pressure. I think she just wanted to give me a reason. She really shouldn't be a RN, let alone soon to be doctor if that's what she's aiming for.

Sorry for ranting towards the end, she just get's under my skin. I'm almost at the point of going to a different doctors office all together. It's sad because I've been seeing this doctor since I was in HS and I'm 25.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

krissie328 said:


> Hey ladies- I have IR and I am actually probably type 2 but with the metformin and diet I have been able to control my BS. I take ER 1000 mg. I also have the dark marks, I was told it was related to BS. My family does not seem to have a history of PCOS, but we do have a history of type 2. But I know everyone in my family seems to procreate just fine, except me. My cycles are so messed up ranging from short 21 days to six months or more. I am hoping the metformin will help regulate me and give me a better chance at ovulating and catching the eggy.

What is BS? I have the dark marks on my neck and armpits all my Dr said was Acanthosis and she said i was at risk for diabetes but never really put me on medication. just told me to lose weight. the thing with me is i have regular cycles and i ovulate every month so its confusing, but i can have sex with no protection and not fall pregnant :/ i have to use something


----------



## JasiahsMommy

hippiekinz said:


> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JasiahsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hippiekinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krissie328 said:
> 
> 
> hippiekinz- We have both been on metformin for about the same amount of time. I started a few days after you. I am also 3 DPO. I have been feeling like poo since last night. I have been dizzy and crampy. And last night the sight of eggs was enough to have me thinking I was going to be sick. I hope these are good signs and not just in my head. :)
> 
> That's neat how close we are we Metformin. What dosage are you on? I'm on the 500mg ER, my doctor won't up the dosage due to my blood sugar level? I am insulin resistant, but I don't have type 2 diabetes. I've been having nausea feeling as well. Everyone around me thinks my "cramps/pains in the lower abdomen" are in my head... I know it's not because I can feel it. So I'm really hoping this is good signs. Do you have a normal cycle with your PCOS? Like I said I haven't had one when coming off the BCP back in Nov 2011. I swear the people at the hospital are like Nov 2011? What are you taking for birth control, it's like, "uhh, nothing I'm trying to get pregnant and just found out I have PCOS." lol. But again, I hope these are good signs - it gives me more hope to see I'm not alone with having these symptoms onto of PCOS as well<3Click to expand...
> 
> i just had to continue reading when i noticed you have IR. Do you know much about it? I have it also along with the dark mark on skin that im very ashamed of because i hate it. The doctor said its from being IR and its called Acanthosis Nigrican :/ i always have trouble ttc with failure it took me 2 years to get pregnant with my 1st. The dr never told me if i had PCOS but i always wondered. Im pretty regular with my periods and i ovulate regularly but the IR has me wondering if i have PCOSClick to expand...
> 
> Hi JasiahsMommy,
> 
> I actually don't have the dark skin marks. All my doctor told me is that with IR my insulin level is all out of whack and being put on Metformin will help with the insulin levels sort out and COULD, but not always, help with ovulation. Since the insulin levels are not controlled well in my body it can effect ovulation. I'm not sure if you have PCOS, a blood test or ultra sound could determine if you do or don't. I'd look into it because if you have PCOS type 2 diabetes is linked with it. That's another reason why my doctor put me on Metformin, to keep the type 2 diabetes away until I'm much older (when I'd more then likely get it) Also does anyone in your family have PCOS? It seems it is a genetic thing and from me being adopted, I had no clue it was something passed down to me - sadly.Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow ok im sorry you're going through this i can only imagine how hard it is. Whenever i get a chance to see a dr again i will get into the problem more. im not sure if anyone has or had pcos in my family im sure my mom and sis didnt but i do know diabetes runs in my familyClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just hoping everything is right and I O'd. I know the temps show it, but I can only hope. I do have an ob/gyn appt Oct 17, so I may know more then. I'm not sure about diabetes in my family :\ But it wouldn't hurt to ask your doctor :) I know some woman with PCOS have regular cycles and still have it. Do you have any other symptoms? I have the weight around my mid section, hair where it SHOULDN'T be & irregular, well actually no period I should say. After blood work was done, my doctor said it was PCOS. And according to this nurse practitioner that just call me, she said my pains are ovarian cysts... I almost don't want to believe her because she has PCOS and been TTC for 5 years and she just put me down about me trying from the start. I don't like her and just don't trust her judgement. The ER told me it wasn't cysts causing the pain, so I think she's trying to bring my spirit down.:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> if temps showed it then im pretty sure you did according to what i read but i hope you did :) well i have weight areound my stomach and thighs that i havent lost since i had my son 3 years ago well i lost most of it. im 5' weigh 162. pre pregnancy weight i was 145. hair wise i have black hair under my chin that i have to pluck (its only like 4 or 5) and onmy top lip a little that i wax. period wise im pretty normal unless i stress itll come late.i too had ovarian cysts that gave me bad cramps a couple years ago. dont know whensthe last time i had them. Regarding the nurse, i wouldnt believe a word she says! shes probably jealous or something. and also have you heard of vitex? ive read that it helps women with PCOS to ovulate look it up and maybe give it a shot if you dont get ur bfp also use preseedClick to expand...
> 
> I actually bought Vitex and been using preseed :D If I don't get my bfp, I'll be adding Vitex to me other goodies. Hopefully I won't need to  And yes, I don't listen to that nurse! You wouldn't believe the horrible things she said to me when I asked to have my Metformin up'd! At least the old RN, who i've know for many years, tried to help. He ended up leaving the practice and I was crushed. I do have a primary doctor where I go, but she pushes more clients off to the RN... I just don't trust the RN one bit. She thinks because she's failed at getting pregnant with PCOS, that I will fail as well! I know what I'm feeling and it's not cysts >:[ And like I said the ER would of told me and I'm still feeling the cramps/pressure. I think she just wanted to give me a reason. She really shouldn't be a RN, let alone soon to be doctor if that's what she's aiming for.
> 
> Sorry for ranting towards the end, she just get's under my skin. I'm almost at the point of going to a different doctors office all together. It's sad because I've been seeing this doctor since I was in HS and I'm 25.Click to expand...

LOL dont worry u go girl get it off ur chest, im pretty sure u can tell that dr that u wana see the dr and only the dr because yur not comfortble with the rn watch u will fall pregnant and she will get karma for letting u down


----------



## krissie328

BS is blood sugar. But I understand my husband and I have been having unprotected sex for nearly eight years.


----------



## JasiahsMommy

oh ok. yea same here 5 years with only 2 pregnancies :( 1 sucessful and 1 loss


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

JasiahsMommy said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Im right there with you. Lol Ive lost track myself :haha: Maybe its better we forgot so we wont stress ourselves out... Guess its a wait and see... Lol
> 
> This time No stressing, obsessing no symptom spotting or cervix checking for Me. I drove my OH crazy last month... :haha: I forgot when AF is due too... hehehe... Guess Im having a blonde moment..
> 
> Good Luck hun!! Hope we get our BFPS!!
> 
> lol yea im just letting nature take its course. same for me i drive him crazy so i gave up lolClick to expand...

Have you been having on and off cramping?


----------



## JasiahsMommy

yea sincr 2dpo last night it was real bad but today its gotten kind of better i still feel a light pulling


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Same here... I just wanna know already!! I&#8220;m pouting!!. Lol

Good signs, I felt that yesterday.. Soo excited... Can&#8220;t wait for you to test!!


----------



## JasiahsMommy

im testing tomorrow to kill my curiousity in seeing if i was off track with my cycle :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

If your 5dpo its too early...

Ugg I just had a burning/stabbing pain around my belly button, weird... Lol


----------



## JasiahsMommy

i know that. im just testing to see if i miscalculated my cycle. implantation starts tomorrow


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ohhh gotcha!! I hope you get a lovely surprise!! :bfp:


----------



## kalijohanna

I'm 2dpo too and having the same cramping along with the ewcm! It's strange cause I usually have quite a bit of the ewcm but this time it was a small amount. The cramping is slightly different than the ov cramping as well. I'm glad you posted this! I thought I was going crazy cause its so early.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Well the mild lower uterine cramps have stopped.. Just very full bbs, a tad soar on the sides. Ewcm lite, I don&#8220;t have any significant signs per say, all PMS.. :( Just going to wait it out...

Jasiahsmommy have you tested yet? Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MrsNorm

Hi can i join in?? I'm around 2dpo (i think) i have been having mild stomach cramps today and had nausea. Hoping this is it. Think it's all in my mind though. Is it actually possible to have symptoms before implantation? 
I had lots of ewcm Thurs we dtd friday night Saturday i started drying up today i am mostly dry. Confused!!!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations JasiahsMommy! :yipee: 

Any news Hopin&prayin? I hope this month was the one. :)

It is MrsNorm! I had a whole day of nausea before my BFP with DD. :) I can't wait for your to test!


----------



## mimdan

Hi there, i know this thread is old but for those of you that had cramping at 2dpo what dpo did you get your bfp ? ....congratulations too !! :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Leinzlove said:


> Congratulations JasiahsMommy! :yipee:
> 
> Any news Hopin&prayin? I hope this month was the one. :)
> 
> It is MrsNorm! I had a whole day of nausea before my BFP with DD. :) I can't wait for your to test!

Well I had a chemical last month. But this month I got my bfp!! Af will be offically late tomorrow.. Tested already I seen two lines. I will be retesting in the morning... Wooohooo I"m going to be a Mommy!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mimdan said:


> Hi there, i know this thread is old but for those of you that had cramping at 2dpo what dpo did you get your bfp ? ....congratulations too !! :)

I did"nt have cramping till 6 dpo and strong Af type cramps at 9/10 dpo.. I got a super faint positive at 11dpo and 12dpo. Im due for Af Sunday... No sign of her at all.. Yay!!

Good Luck hun.. Its just a wait and see now.


----------



## LittleMinx

This seems like a lucky thread, so mind if I join you? Not 100% on dpo, but I have had AF type cramps this week and I'm beyond tired. Also fuller boobs and my cm hasn't dried up. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. 

Congrats on all the :bfp:'s xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mimdan said:


> Hi there, i know this thread is old but for those of you that had cramping at 2dpo what dpo did you get your bfp ? ....congratulations too !! :)

I did"nt have cramping till 6 dpo and strong Af type cramps at 9/10 dpo.. I got a super faint positive at 11dpo and 12dpo. Im due for Af Sunday... No sign of her at all.. Yay!!

Good Luck hun.. Its just a wait and see now.


----------



## mimdan

Congratulations hopin&prayin thats great news ! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months ! :)

As for me I think I'm 11 dpo and looking back through "symptoms" I had strong AF type cramps which lasted 20/30 mins that would have been on 2dpo ??! :shrug: it honestly felt like she was going to start there and then as I had that heavy feeling too and remember thinking shall I go to the toilets (was out shopping) and check but we were just leaving to go home so I waited and obviously she has not arrived ! I was having backache that week too had very few slight cramps couple days after that but then everything seems to have stopped..tested today bfn...I think I may have felt a few slight cramps today but nothing else well not major anyway symptom wise, so I dont know whats going on...like you say its a waiting game :coffee:

I was just googling cramps at 2dpo when I came across this thread it gave me a bit of hope. But to be honest I think im just kidding myself, cant see myself getting bfp !

good luck little minx :thumbup:


----------



## mimdan

I just read the first few posts from original poster, that was me symptom wise to the dot !!! Even the little bits of ewcm on toilet paper lol...come on bfp SHOW YOURSELF ! :haha:


----------



## LittleMinx

Good luck mimdan xx


----------



## mimdan

Thank you hun...when are you testing ? Are you feeling positive this cycle ? Hope you get your bfp !


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ladies I know the wait is torture. I know that for a long while but in the end its All worth it!! When I seen my light but there line I thought is this real or a evap? It popped up quick too so I don"t doubt it but I am going to retest tomorrow morning then I"m going to the doc Monday to confirm for sure. It has"nt hit me yet :haha:

Hang in there Ladies uts gonna happen soon!!


----------



## LittleMinx

I'm going to wait until next weekend! Due on next Friday, so will see if she shows up. I get moments of feeling really positive, but trying to not get my hopes up too high. Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Aww congrats H&P xx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Just try to Relax and let nature take its course.. Enjoy this time because soon when all the lovely hormones and morning sickness, insomnia and running to wee all hours of the night , trust me its no party to wake at 4am because your gonna burst I know.. :haha:


----------



## Danette Shaw

Hi
I know post is old old but did you end up getting a BFP! I’m 2 dpo and really really crampy and have back pain and wet CM (sorry TMI) but did you have any luck ? ! Been praying for this for a long time ! This time feels different then the other times


----------



## NurseMaddy

Danette, 

I’m in the same boat! I believe to O on the 17th and have crazy cramps. My TOM is due on the 30th. Let’s keep this thread open!!!


----------



## NaomiXx

hey ladies, i know its an old thread but everyone on the comments seem to have had good news with a bfp!! So want to keep it going!!

I'm the same 2dpo (or think so i havent tracked ovulation properly just gone off what clue says) been having sharp pain type cramps on and off all day! Never had this before. Also had EWCM yesterday which others on here said they also had!

did anyone else have a bfp?


----------

